# Parking (Emerency) Brake Light



## ButchsGTO (Oct 4, 2012)

On my 1965 GTO the parking(emerency) brake light stays on all the time when the lights are turned on. It doesn't matter if the brake is on or off.

Does any one know if there is a switch that turns this light on or off? If so, where is the switch located?

Thank you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The parking brake light switch is located on the parking brake pedal mount. You can easily see it and reach it by looking at the upper pivot area of the parking brake pedal.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Bringing the thread back to life.

I need to replace the the switch on my "68"
https://www.opgi.com/gto/1968/brake-systems/emergency-parking-brakes/G241023/

I also need the to get a new connector for the wire. Mine was cut by the PO. Anyone know what connector attaches to the switch?

Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Layzdude said:


> Bringing the thread back to life.
> 
> I need to replace the the switch on my "68"
> https://www.opgi.com/gto/1968/brake-systems/emergency-parking-brakes/G241023/
> ...


The '68 manual doesn't show much, but it does show what looks like a round connector type plug that goes over the round end of the switch. According to the wiring diagram, it uses a single wire, black, which goes to the fuse block, then from the fuse block to the dash.


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

Just a quick question. Does the emergency brake light come on when the emergency brake is applied with the lights in the off position. If it does not someone may have installed a gauge cluster socket to the break socket designation. if that is the case you have to find the break light socket and swap them. 
As far as the switch is concerned it is near the top of the emergency break pedal and it looks like a door pin switch.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

tonyli said:


> Just a quick question. Does the emergency brake light come on when the emergency brake is applied with the lights in the off position. If it does not someone may have installed a gauge cluster socket to the break socket designation. if that is the case you have to find the break light socket and swap them.
> As far as the switch is concerned it is near the top of the emergency break pedal and it looks like a door pin switch.



Everything works as it should, just need the right connector.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Just an update. I used an AMP snap connector 16-14 gauge from Home Depot. Worked perfect.
90212BLUE_zpsd6ba272b.jpg Photo by Prizmatic | Photobucket


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

ButchsGTO said:


> On my 1965 GTO the parking(emerency) brake light stays on all the time when the lights are turned on. It doesn't matter if the brake is on or off.
> 
> Does any one know if there is a switch that turns this light on or off? If so, where is the switch located?
> 
> Thank you.


Found the details here .... https://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1964-72-gto-parking-brake-warning-light-switch-133277/


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

cij911 said:


> ButchsGTO said:
> 
> 
> > On my 1965 GTO the parking(emerency) brake light stays on all the time when the lights are turned on. It doesn't matter if the brake is on or off.
> ...


Im sure Butchsgto appreciates you answering his question from 7 years ago lol


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

GTO44 said:


> Im sure Butchsgto appreciates you answering his question from 7 years ago lol


LOL sometimes it is the little things in life....

I actually was answering my own question for my 65', which is missing the switch.....And I cannot seem to find the bracket, so I suspect I will need to fab something up over a weekend.....


----------

